
Ask HN: What are the best man pages to read? - Something1234
Man pages are supposed to be documentation, often times they tell you what the tool does not what it is. What are the most entertaining, informative or educational man pages to read?
======
vram22
man intro pages, such as:

[http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/intro.1.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/intro.1.html)

[http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man2/intro.2.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man2/intro.2.html)

[http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/intro.7.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/intro.7.html)

etc.

------
jimpudar
man man

man apropos

man proc (on Linux)

man builtin

man info

If you want to read high quality man pages, OpenBSD is best.

------
geekodour
info coreutils

------
WillKirkby
man ascii

------
Lordarminius
man bash

~~~
hodl
man angry

man have club

man bash

